# One side of chest bigger than other.



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

Just noticed this today.. has anybody else had this? my right peck is alot hardrder and bigger than the left one.. is this common just do an unbalance when benching or what? its only really noticeable with a tee shirt on, but its still very noticeable which annoys me, anythin i can do to equal them back out ? any help is appreciated .


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

you sure its not just a shadow?

standing in certain positions to a light can have that effect


----------



## Messiah (Apr 12, 2008)

When doing DB Bench, hold one in the normal low starting position and press the other one up, then alternate. Once the weaker or smaller side has given out, call it a day on the stronger side too, so you're getting the same amount of reps.

Also, do the same if you have access to any 'unilateral' equipment such as Cybex Chest Press, or Hammer chest equipment.

Hope this helps..


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

You're not alone mate. See my thread here on the same topic.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Swap Barbells for Dumbells where you can


----------

